# The Watchman of Dol Vholar



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Many of you may remember The Collector from 2009:








http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=19313

This year he's getting an entirely NEW make over and it's HUGE. I've taken cues from several other inspirational props while going in this new direction. One of course being The Watcher by Devil's Chariot. I really loved the cyclopean skull (we don't see a lot of cyclopean props from haunters) with the runic magic seal circling the center - it spoke to me. But the similarity ends there.

I've already started work on the conversion. His garbs have been stripped entirely away, his face has been altered, the eye scope moved to dead center, and the light changed from aqua to yellow. The base coat of paint has also been applied.

Here's a quick peek at the current progress. But there's MUCH more to come... MUCH MORE...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

His face brings to mind one of my favorite B horror/sci-fi flicks - The Crawling Eye.

I really like the industrial look of this makeover.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Think it looks creepier then before!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love him! He is very creepy!!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking great so far. Love the new look and the idea of revitalizing an older prop! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Said so on the other thread, what an imagination and unique, creepy character, love it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Suiting up for duty...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the great comments everyone. I've picked up work on this prop again this weekend. Did a LOT of mache covering on his armor (yes, he's wearing armor). There's still a good bit more to go including another layer of armor. The final paint touches will be something HeresJohnny can appreciate.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Primed in black. Decided to add the base fabric layers before the next armor pieces because there will be overlap making it easier to add now.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I honestly like were this prop is going, the black coloring and the armor looks awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Will he have minions?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

First layer of UV paint added and initial robe layers added. Testing under UV light. I must say I'm really liking the UV thing.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Will he have minions?


There will ALWAYS be minions MUHAHAHA!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The UV look is gorgeous. I like the overlay of a robe, too.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow, the UV lighting is amazing! Love the addition if the robes too...has a very ancient feel to it. Will the head have UV paint added as well?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Sawtooth Jack: Not the head itself, just the pattern around the eye. The head will be covered with a cowl that's part of the armor leaving nothing but darkness and the circle glowing inside. Gonna try to get the cowl and remaining shoulder pieces built this holiday weekend. I'll probably get it to the point where it's mache'd by Monday evening if all goes well. Then I'll base paint it during the week. The staff will be the next major piece.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see it finished! It looks amazing so far.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Got the mantle and hood mache'd up last night. Looked mostly dry this morning (this oppressive humidity and rain we've had over the weekend isn't helping). Need to mache the inside of the hood and prime the whole thing black before putting it back on him. Also got some detailing to do on the mantle before I prime it and move on to the final painting.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

He hasn't even updated a pic of the helmet that goes on top yet. This prop is really looking amazing!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nearly done... He'll be getting a nice dry brushing of UV white this evening. I also need to work on his lantern staff and then he'll be ready for the showroom.

I appreciate the comments everyone. This has been an incredibly fun upgrade.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That hood really pulls the look together. I see a scifi movie star:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This guy is really coming together. I too like how he looks hooded.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Roxy and Spooky. The hood is an important element of the face design. As you'll see below, it blacks out the rest of the head and really makes the sigil pop.

I finished up the UV painting tonight. So all that is left is to create his staff, maybe add some uv reactive webbing, and he's done.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow. That is totally badass! Great job, man!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Z, this guy has been a lot of fun. The whole project has helped me get over my initial fears of cannibalizing an old prop to create an entirely new one. I picked the toughest one of the bunch, The Collector had always been a favorite of mine. But I have plenty of pictures and can always go back to those.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Blown away! Total work of art. Love the way the cowl puts the head in shadows like that...brilliant!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey folks, here's a quick update. Started working on the lantern staff today. Got it shaped, a base coat of paint, and the initial touches of organics. Not happy with the center swirl so that will be a little different the next iteration. I have to pick up some glass frost for the lantern glass. Then I'm gonna paper mache the staff and give it another base coat of paint, After that I'll give the the whole think the witchjar treatment before coming back and dry brushing the entire thing with UV white. The lantern will have a real candle in it come Halloween - I haven't choosen a scent yet.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Work continues on the staff/lantern. I got the lantern panels frosted and put back in. Added more of a spiral in the center. Added a layer of paper mache. And tonight I detailed the points where the real branches meet the staff using paper clay. Gonna let it sit for a couple days and this weekend I will spray on some polyurethane to seal the mache then start layering on the base paint and rotting effect. Then depending on dry times I will add the dry brushing of UV white and call this bad boy done.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Almost done with the staff, which I have dubbed The Light of Dol Vholar. Just some detailing paint and UV paint and then off to the showroom.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 was looking over my shoulder and just said "Oh, cool!" when I pulled up this picture

Very Nightmare Before Christmas look to it - like it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Finally complete this fella. Completed pictures are now in the showroom - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37479


----------

